
EU set to agree on new data privacy law with stiff penalties - cpeterso
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-dataprotection-idUSKBN0TX29020151215
======
Fjolsvith
How would this contrast with the CISA bill that Congress is going to pass this
week?

